# printer problem



## tech26873 (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi,
 I have got a printer problem in Brother MFC-9340CDW. when I was using brother MFC got Smudges, poor image quality papers and faded type that remaining paper also makes even the documents look sloppy and unprofessional.Brother MFC-9340CDW Printer. I have also asked some of the persons they also said that they didn't the answer for that how can I get printer probems of drivers please tell me?
Thank you.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi and welcome to the forums.

The  MFC-9340CDW is a color laser printer. The problem you describe sounds like you are out of toner and/or replace the image drum. Any these could be causing your print quality problems.

Over all laser printers are not going to give you the best image quality and color rendition for photographic prints. They are designed for high volume office work not high quality image prints. Epson, Canon and HP all make inexpensive high quality inkjet photo printers. The best way to make the best photo prints is to get one of those and start printing on one of their luster photo papers. When you can get good quality prints on luster then you might want to try other type of photographic paper surfaces to see if you like these other looks. 

-louie


----------

